# Frome > Bristol Commute



## ralf (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone got experience of commuting to Bristol from Frome?

Trains look quite infrequent, would like to know how busy they are in the mornings.

Driving is an option - how bad is the morning traffic?


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 19, 2016)

Trains from Frome are bloody awful and buses not better.
You'd need to either drive or possibly drive to Bath and train from there.- you'd escape the worst of the traffic into both Bath and into Bristol.
That's the downside of living in what is otherwise a nice little town


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2016)

Mind you, Frome has a _lovely _station.














> Frome station was designed by J R Hannaford and opened in 1850.[1] It is one of the oldest through train shed railway stations still in operation in Britain. The unusual station structure consists of a 120 by 48 foot (36.5 x 14.6 metres) timber train shed, supported by 12 composite trusses with a span of 49 feet (15 m).[2] The station has two platforms, one of which is now unused due to the line being made into a single track.[3] It is now a Grade II listed building.[1]


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2016)

Id cycle up to bath and take the cycle path. It's not far.
Frome and melksham trains are stupid.


----------



## ralf (Jul 19, 2016)

Blimey, don't think I could cycle 30 miles a day. How bad are the trains? Is it that they're full or just don't bother turning up?
Anyone drive to Bristol daily?


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2016)

Where have you got to get to in Bristol, i.e. is it near Temple Mead?


----------



## ralf (Jul 19, 2016)

south bristol about a 20 min walk from TM


----------



## keybored (Jul 19, 2016)

ralf said:


> Blimey, don't think I could cycle 30 miles a day


A lot more than that (even if you took the shortest road route). And the "not far" route AS suggested would do you for 54 miles there and back.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 20, 2016)

By a curious coincidence I visited friends in Frome last night and got the 7.03 from Frome to Bristol this morning. It was six minutes late but it was virtually empty at Frome and didn't really fill up till Trowbridge, then at Bath and Keynsham. Bonus material: It went all the way through Stapleton Road, which meant I could get off close to work.

Not bad at all, don't know if that's the usual though because it was a one-off for me.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 20, 2016)

Getting pretty much anywhere 'south' of TM is a bugger in Bristol by public transport so check the busses exist


----------

